# A Few Pics In Derbyshire



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I'd like to share a small selection of pictures that I've taken over the past year in Derbyshire. Comments or criticism are welcome.

Thorpe Cloud - Feb '09










Thorpe Cloud - Oct '09










Ladybower Reservoir - Can't remember exactly when










Monsal Head - May '09










Ashford in the Water - Jan '10










Thanks for looking. I hope they didn't bore you too much!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice and brooding. Reminds me of all the time I spent up there working back in the early 2000s. Nip into Matlock Bath for me and grab me a Special Naan from the Balti house will you? Tell em I said 'Hi', worryingly they will remember me LOL


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Stunning pics, particularly the Ladybower, fantastic pub there, the Yorkshire Bridge Inn. Last time I was there they did a 16oz T bone steak for Â£17. very nice it was too.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Beautifull pics the only thing that annoys me is why do they always have to put telegraph poles and overhead wires up spoiling such beautifull scenery. Ashford in the Water this one in particular


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

lewjamben said:


> Thorpe Cloud - Feb '09


I love walking up there although Dovedale can get a bit crowded in the summer

Here's one I took (from almost the same point) in 2008


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

@ Mutley: That's a great picture. I love the way that that area is always shadowed by Thorpe Cloud. It gives it a sense of vastness even though it's not really that big.

I left this picture out by accident:

Staunton Harold Res.










Any tips on improving my picture-taking is appreciated. Although I'm using a P&S (Lumix TZ5), I'm not adverse to playing with the settings.

That Ladybower pic was actually taken on my iPhone. It's got to be the best mobile camera even with just 3mp!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Ladybower is one of my favourite places. :yes:

I used to live in the Crosspool district of Sheffield and often rode my ex-WD BSA M20 on a circular route that went from Crosspool out on the A57 to Ladybower, then down to Bamford & Hathersage and back into Sheffield via Ringinglow Moors. Great times.

Went back there with the family in 2006, so a few photos. I do remember one really wet period and saw the water spill over the "plughole" in Ladybower...and another very dry period when the Derwent Reservoir level went so low that you could see the tops of building in the village that was abandoned and flooded when the reservoir was built.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Ladybower is one of my favourite places. :yes:
> 
> *I used to live in the Crosspool district of Sheffield* and often rode my ex-WD BSA M20 on a circular route that went from Crosspool out on the A57 to Ladybower, then down to Bamford & Hathersage and back into Sheffield via Ringinglow Moors. Great times.


Flippin'eck Hawkie- i only live 5 mins from Crosspool, i'm at Greenhill (small world innit??? :grin: )

John 

EDIT- forgot to sway how smashing the pics are- fantastic!!! (wish i could take half decent pics :wink2: )


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

JonW said:


> Very nice and brooding. Reminds me of all the time I spent up there working back in the early 2000s. Nip into Matlock Bath for me and grab me a Special Naan from the Balti house will you? Tell em I said 'Hi', worryingly they will remember me LOL


I passed there today and thought you'd like a picture to get all nostalgic over! I got a few strange looks as I took this! :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL superb! Cheers mate! Damn now im hungry for a good ruby, and its not yet 9am here! LOL

Did you pop in? Its a great restaurant, and the Weds night special deal was superb if youre hungry and passing, mixed entree, huge curry and swap your rice for a special naan and pay the difference. A couple of freezing large Cobra from the fridge and youre set... bliss...

The Aussie's cant make curry like the Brits im sad to say. Chinese, Vietnamese, Thai are all way better than the UK but not Indian...


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I was driving home after a walk so was muddied up, so I'd doubt they'd let me in if I tried! :lol: I do love a good curry though!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I swear if you mention me they would let you in, let you stomp all over their carpet. I reckon over the years my mates and I paid for a few carpets in there.  I once wrote a testimonial for them for something that read 'This is my local curry house, its 3.5hrs from my home yet I am here at least 3 times a week'. People used to come over and ask me why when they didnt believe the write up and the waiter would say 'speak to him, he wrote it' LOL One week I ate there 5 times, it was getting a bit samey tho... LOL. I practically lived in the New Bath Hotel and had my room reserved by the staff without asking amusingly. I also got invited to the pub lock ins (pub name not mentioned in case the law are listening, eek), but that took about 3 years to get sorted... I do speak like a soft southerner. (with some aussie ness thrown in these days, er) :lol:

Happy times perhaps but we all worked hard and played hard, Its funny staying in a holiday town throughout the year. MB is like a seaside town with no seaside. Ive just read a couple of Murder Mystery books by Stephen Booth, all set round this area. Worth a read if you walk in the area as he is a walker and writes about the places hes visited.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

After 53-years on this good Earth (54 on Wednesday)







of which 25 have been spent in Derby I can still be gob smacked :fish: .

Only tonight the 710 and I were saying that the next weekend I get off we need to get up into the Peak District. We didnâ€™t managed it last year due to other commitments. Lo and behold I log into the forum and there are pictures of what we are missing and more than that a guy from Australia recommending somewhere to get a good curry on the way back. So thatâ€™s the wonder of an international forum - never know what your going to find.

May be a while before we get there, but the name has been noted and a visit will be made.

Cheers

George

By the way the first 28 of my years were spent in South Shields on Tyneside, any recommendations? Its been a long time since I did the rounds there  .


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

George have fun mate, tell the owner you know 'Jon who lives in Australia' and you want '...a large Cobra from the cold fridge' and you should be set. If he says he doesnt remember me youre either not talking to the right guy (some new waiter Ive not met) or hes lying. LOL. He nearly fell over when I dropped by there in the summer when on our extended European jaunt. We had a great night. 

I should also recommend Masson Mill as a good local attraction... not the arts n crafts shopping... make sure the 710 doesnt see that, or the cafe... heaven forbid... get right onto the museum part and wander round. Amazing even if you dont much like mills. Id been up there for years before I went there... oops. Otherwise there is little to do in MB... the putrifing thing is ok I guess, else its fish n chips or curry imho, the other options are 'limited' or crap. The amusements is ok for a blast of Sega Rally but they removed the superb body-sensing (makes a wii look a bit tame lol) shoot em up thing which was a shame as that was a great laugh, and I dont normally play games. I wish I could buy one of those tho.

Oh and if you can park on the main road, its free if you get one and catch it right, but the car park charges... pah! plus there are speed cameras, and helicopters patrol the area, beware... If you want any advice on driving the cat n fiddle 'spirit'dly' I can help with that too :wink2: :lol:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

JonW said:


> ................tell the owner you know 'Jon who lives in Australia' and you want '...a large Cobra from the cold fridge' and you should be set.


Jon, I surely will Che :cheers: ers


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I only wish I could be there to join you guys, my mouth is watering at the prospect of their food... sigh...


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

WOW it is a small world, go down to masson mills every fortnight.

Im in charge of the cleaning and janitoral supplies there.

Not seen indian restaraunt there, not really looked,but will do next time.

For food can recommend charles hotel in matlock bath,depending on time of day great english breakfast up to 11,

Or great fish and chips after.

Colin


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Colin, it is a small world!

The Balti House is at the other end of the village, just on the bend leaving MB, on the left as you go out. you need to park before then tho... or occasionally you can on the right just past it, but not often.

Never heard of the Charles, where is it situated?


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi John,

It is situated on way out of mb towards masson mills on your right just down from the pub which i think is called the fishpond.

Has loads of steel tables outside and green parasols.

Lovely place nice un cut bread and butter with f and chips.

Colin


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

JonW said:


> If you want any advice on driving the cat n fiddle 'spirit'dly' I can help with that too :wink2: :lol:


Cat n Fiddle? Pah! It's all about Snake Pass:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL always found Snake Pass a bit bumpy, but depends on what youre in I guess. In the Lotus it was a nightmare, bang crash all the way. Better in the Scooby but still not as smooth as the C&F imho. Had a great run over the C&F last (UK) summer in the 330 Coupe we had, damn I miss that car now im back to Honda power LOL

Colin I cant picture that one, Im sure I ate in it at some point tho LOL. Best restaurant I found that I would recomend for a posh eve out was Hassop Hall, hope that still going strong. Great value superb dinner, not cheap but top quality and well done. Love those flaming torches!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

lewjamben said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > If you want any advice on driving the cat n fiddle 'spirit'dly' I can help with that too :wink2: :lol:
> ...


----------



## maccauk (Dec 10, 2009)

I live 3 miles from Matlock Bath and am also a frequenter of The Balti, although as they deliver for free it's normally a take away.

Spirited driving in Derbyshire, give the Via Gellia a go.Terrifying is the best i can come up with.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Isn't the road up to the cat and fiddle getting average speed cameras installed?


----------



## Snookster (Mar 19, 2010)

England at its finest


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

I like the landscapes - the only thing i would do is try them in monochrome as well - maybe with the contrast cranked up a bit.

if left in colour, i prefer more saturation in the colours but thats only a personal thing


----------

